# HTC Explorer...WiFi problem..!!!



## justme101 (Jun 3, 2012)

I can connect to my office WiFi everytime without any problems. It uses a static IP though which is not an issue. But the thing i am pissed off about is that i recently bought a Belkin N150 modem+router and tried to connect to it from the phone. It worked fine for 2 days...but from the 3rd day when i try to connect to the router it gets connected but gets stuck on the process of obtaining the IP address from the router. So now i reset the phone to factory settings and try to connect and it works flawlessly but the same thing happens after two days - stuck on "obtaining IP address from the router.."


any help????? Here's a screen shot of the window..

*i.imgur.com/LoAGB.jpg


----------



## techlover (Jun 3, 2012)

If you are able to connect HTC Explorer with any other Wifi therefore the problem is not with the phone.
And i suggest to please try your belkin wifi with any other device in your home ...if gets stuck in other device too then it obviously hints that something is wrong with the belkin router...


----------



## justme101 (Jun 9, 2012)

@techlover

Well no other wifi devices at present...but i did try to connect with a static IP address and it's working nicely since the past week. So my problem is kind of SOLVED but still it bugs me why the stupid wifi doesn't work...i'll get some device from my friends and try the wifi and let you know..


----------



## frankeric (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi there buddy i think you have to check settings of your router and give full wifi access to other devices.


----------



## Ricky (Jun 12, 2012)

It is able to connect to your Router, only stuck where it is requesting IP from router. Make sure DHCP server in router is enabled.


----------



## justme101 (Jun 13, 2012)

Ricky said:


> It is able to connect to your Router, only stuck where it is requesting IP from router. Make sure DHCP server in router is enabled.



I don't think it's about that because i can connect using a static IP....it's the automatic connecting which bugs many times.


----------

